# Snake Ranch website



## snakehunter (Oct 14, 2015)

Is it just me, or has the 'available' page on snakeranch not worked for months? Whenever a species is clicked on it says page not available, whether they are 'available now' or 'coming soon'


----------



## Herpo (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank goodness! I thought that was my computer screwing up!


----------



## Vixen (Oct 14, 2015)

Been like that for at least 6-8 months now, if not longer. I heard a new website was in the works that should have been up over a month ago, but still nothing.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 16, 2015)

Hmmmm, it's a bit strange hey, everything on the site works for me except when you go into the available snakes section, when i click on a particular sp it comes up unavailable, other than that it works ok for me.  .......................Ron


----------



## Wokka (Oct 16, 2015)

Remember, Snake Ranch is or was a business. With any business as revenue decreases you need to prune costs to stay afloat. Cost of replying to questions with paid staff can be prohibitive. I know Rodentfarm is continually asked why it cant provide a pickup service. The answer is simply that it is not cost effective whereas for backyarders it is desirable as they avoid a lot of the business costs. Likewise with Snake Ranch every reply or change to the website has to be paid for.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 16, 2015)

The ever-falling prices of reptiles and increases in freight costs have negative impact of large breeders like Snake Range, Southern X, and others. The freight costs increases are also hard on breeders outside big cities. Another blow to breeders is; no one "invests" in reptiles any more because the returns from selling offspring don't balance the costs.
The game is changing .... for the better of the hobby? Who knows, time will tell.

Michael


----------



## Shunco (Mar 4, 2016)

Bump........ Has anyone had dealings with Snake Ranch lately? Or are they finished?


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 8, 2016)

not very professional which is a shame. Their snakes are spectacular.


----------



## Snapped (Mar 8, 2016)

I was wondering the same thing, their website isn't up to date, there's no "available snakes" it just takes you to a "page not available" and their FB page has nothing since December....maybe try giving them a call on the contact number, or email them.

http://www.snakeranch.com.au/contact-us/ 


How would they sell anything if they don't advertise.



Same as Southern Cross Reptiles, they were always up to date & had reptiles advertised, and now the website hasn't been updated since 2013. It's a shame, are they still breeding also?


----------



## Shunco (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah I emailed them 2 weeks ago nothing... Weird for such a big breeder


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 8, 2016)

As reptile prices are plummeting, the big guys are first to go. Unlike the backyard breeders, they've got overheads - to them it's a business, not just hobby.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 8, 2016)

Still saddens me, I used to follow their FB, some stunning snakes, even pied stimmies! Those were HAWT!


----------



## StunningMorelia (Mar 9, 2016)

Anyone know what the deal with SnakeRanch is, anyone with any info on it at all?


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 9, 2016)

Might be an idea to contact the Australian Reptile Park and see if they know anything about it, after all the Snake Ranch business originated at the ARP.  ....................Ron


----------



## Herpo (Mar 9, 2016)

I agree with Ron. The only reason I know of snake ranch is because when we went to the ARP, we watched a reptile show with John Weigel and at the end he said "visit snakeranch.com.au". So hitting them up isn't a bad idea.


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 9, 2016)

JW sold Snake Ranch quite some time ago and is no longer associated with the business. I don't think the ARP will be able to help.

George.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah I know George, is just a bit of a long shot, just thinking John might still be in contact with them.  ..............Ron


----------



## Macaw (May 17, 2016)

Has anyone tried calling the number on the webpage or submitting the contact form? Because my enquiries have all been answered within 24 hours and I couldn't recommend Marty enough when it comes to purchasing snakes.


----------



## snakehunter (May 18, 2016)

I have also spoken to Marty in the last few months and he was very helpful, this was via an ad they had on RDU though and not actually via the Snakeranch website


----------



## Carnelian (Jul 24, 2016)

They have been avoiding me for over 12 months, wont return email, phone calls, fb messages etc. I purchased a pair of RSPs in 2014 and one had spinal damage which the reptile vet said would have developed in the egg. Spoke to Wayne in August 2014 and he suggected they send out another from the following season. They never contacted us so I fb messaged them, took a couple of months to get any reply, last contact was july 2015 & the person was very unsure about anything. I have sent the odd message & tried calling but get nowhere.

Would not recommend them to anyone now considering I used to tell everyone they were great!


----------



## garthy (Sep 18, 2017)

No replies on the contact us submissions either, I have tried a few times in the last month.


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 18, 2017)

I thought it was common knowledge and it has certainly been discussed at length on this site.
Martin Kennedy, the owner of Snake Ranch and RDU, was alleged to be involved in a major reptile smuggling operation that had considerable publicity earlier this year and this no doubt has had negative effect on his legal business, RDU has gone and Snake Ranch appears in limbo with the website making vague statements. Does anyone know what happened to the Snake Ranch animals?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Sep 18, 2017)

Maybe Chris Williams can tell us more???


----------

